# Need to Break iseki G154 in half to replace long PTO shaft



## isekig154 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone have a resource for cracking open an iseki g154? Need to change out the pto long shaft. Any links to videos or ANYTHING is appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you searched thru http://sonnybolenstractors.com/ ? Seems to be the go to place for info on these things.


----------

